# msconfig file is missing in windows 2000 server



## Arup Datta (Apr 4, 2008)

i am a windows 2000 server user. while i type "msconfig" in run option of start manu to run the msconfig file to edit the startup items a message appears. The message is "Can not find the file "msconfig" (or one of its components). Make sure the path and file name are correct and that all required libraries are available". Pls. help me immediately.


----------



## Nuwan (Apr 1, 2008)

Go to C:\WINDOWS\pchealth\helpctr\binaries and check for msconfig file. If it is not there get it from another machine and past it there and try


----------



## lekhla (Mar 13, 2008)

it s normal ,no msconfig commande exist in win2k product ,but if you want to remove astartup programm.go to registry,


----------



## mommabear (Apr 5, 2008)

I did some Googling, and apparently if you have an XP (or earlier) CD, you can get the files from it and copy them to the System 32 folder. I also found some downloads where people have already done that.



> MSConfig This is msconfig for Win2000. For whatever reason Microsoft did see fit to leave this out of Win2000, but the files for WinXP will work in Win2000. Unzip the files and view the ReadMe text. It will instruct you to place the files in the C:\Winnt\system32 folder. You can then run the program from the run box by typing msconfig and pressing enter or create a shortcut to msconfig.exe and place it wherever you want on your start menu or desktop.
> http://webpages.charter.net/bdube/downloads.html
> 
> and at the bottom of the page:
> http://www.thetechguide.com/downloads.html


----------

